# Mavic Pulse MTB Schuhe 43 1/3 - fast neu



## bfranz (25. Juli 2010)

Leider doch eine Nummer zu groß für mich 
http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330454876652


----------

